# EddieC GT-R 202mph @ V MAX - Speed density, LC4



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Just had a call from eddie who's with Stevie @ V max 1 mile brunters event today. cracked a 202mph recorded (208mph on speedo)

running modified oem turbo's, marston intercooler, svm built, downpipes, 1000cc's, intakes, stock engine, AccessPORT NIS006 with LC4, GTC SD map.

If i rememeber correctly eddie hit 197 recorded at the last event. restricted at the higher speed due to maf sensor control.

Well done Eddie, first 200mph GT-R in UK over 1 mile straight.


----------



## Windrush (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations on being the first!:bowdown1:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Is this Eddie as in Arcam ? Thought his car was a std MY11 or are you talking about Steve`s ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Is this Eddie as in Arcam ? Thought his car was a std MY11 or are you talking about Steve`s ?


Eddie C


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah , that makes sense 

Still would be interested to see what the MY11`s could do with that much space ? Is there any live timing at all like there was at the MLR Marham day ??


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Chris956 said:


> Ah , that makes sense
> 
> Still would be interested to see what the MY11`s could do with that much space ? Is there any live timing at all like there was at the MLR Marham day ??


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151397-vmax-bruntingthorpe-14th-may-2011-eddie-s-svm-750r-4.html


stock MY11 did 180mph last time


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

What a great day out.....sitting in Eddie's at 202mph (indicated 208mph) was quite something else. I am sure with a longer run it would go faster too 

After a few runs and trying to get my technique right off the bottom corner I managed to get an indicated 200mph on the speedo with my 650R. Really really chuffed with that....was playing it cool saying 'anything will do really not that bothered about what i get' but secretly I wanted to see 200mph on that clock...job done!  I know there's probably another couple of MPH in there with more practice off the bend too.

I need more power :runaway:

Oh and definitely time for the new discs...front now have 1" long cracks across them  AP's going on tomorrow though


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Well done mate ! Do you know what the fastest recorded speed a GTR has done over indeterminable distance ? Keep it real guys please , if not make it a good story ....


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Black Phantom said:


> Well done mate ! Do you know what the fastest recorded speed a GTR has done over indeterminable distance ? Keep it real guys please , if not make it a good story ....


Not sure but it wont be much faster than Eddie's car today as you are running nearly on the limiter in 6th so without revised gearing probably only a few more mph faster...perhaps 205 / 206mph tops.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

What make of tyres and size were you running ?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Black Phantom said:


> What make of tyres and size were you running ?


OEM Dunlops on both cars...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

well done guys...how about more power and taller gearing 4 next time ? lol

202 mph ....750R  congrats/respect 2 ya
kk


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

Had a cracking day today and great for both Steve and I to top an indicated 200mph+ and no bits falling off this time :clap:

Here's some videos of today's GTR action:

Some of mine

Ferrari 599 GTO vs Nissan R35 GTR SVM 750R @ Vmax Hammer

Porsche Turbo S DMS Tune vs Nissan R35 GTR SVM 750R @ Vmax Hammer 


and some from Steve

Aston V8 Vantage Roadster vs Nissan R35 GTR SVM 650R @ Vmax Hammer 

Porsche Turbo S DMS Tune vs Nissan R35 GTR SVM 650R @ Vmax Hammer 


The DMS tuned 911 Turbo S was certainly a handful and was surprisingly quick.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well done mate.

what was porsche top speed ?

i know it was not a VS race but if you started off same time then i think eddie would of had the porsche ?? or was it too fast (this is from looking at video as it looks like your reeling him in '?)


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> well done mate.
> 
> what was porsche top speed ?
> 
> i know it was not a VS race but if you started off same time then i think Eddie would of had the porsche ?? or was it too fast (this is from looking at video as it looks like your reeling him in '?)


Porsche topped out at indicated 205mph on speedo.

Eddie would have had it....pulling it in down the first straight and then same again going for top speed.....think most of the power from Porsche was up to 160/170 and then the 750 has the legs on it as we were gaining and gaining all the time.


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, Eddie and Steve.....

Good job.....

Was supposed to join today but just returned from a long trip abroad and had to abort, will surely see you on the next one.

Take care


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice job. You guys don't mess about, LC4, SD, SVM, GTC, all the three letter acronyms worth having


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

thistle said:


> Nice job. You guys don't mess about, LC4, SD, SVM, GTC, all the three letter acronyms worth having


Yep.....if a jobs worth doing....its worth doing it properly:thumbsup:


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

That's a very quick porker!!Sorry to say but it anhialated both those GTr's the 750r should have beat that.Bet the porsche has no where near 700 bhp


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The Porsches indeed don't seem to need as much power to go fast, 7 speed PDK and lower frontal area certainly can't harm.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

martin320 said:


> That's a very quick porker!!Sorry to say but it anhialated both those GTr's the 750r should have beat that.Bet the porsche has no where near 700 bhp


Annihilated??? Did you watch the video's??....he pulled away from me as I expected it would given its way lighter, using LC and running a DMS remap. The stock car does 2.9 seconds to 60mph without the remap and costs 131K!

As far as Eddies car goes the porker got the jump at the start but he easily pulled it back and then down the runway was pulling it back in again....the outside line always seems to get on the power better. The Porsche driver clocked less through the beams!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

nice vids steve! and amazing top end speeds

did you guys do some runs in the outside lane as well? seems a better line through the bend on that?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> nice vids steve! and amazing top end speeds
> 
> did you guys do some runs in the outside lane as well? seems a better line through the bend on that?


Yeah did a couple.....it is all absolutely about that bottom bend....trying to almost drift the car round it and get it on full power as quick as possible. Where I had got well away from a car at the start i was sweeping out and doing the outside and then running back into the inside for the beams.

Things is with both cars there more in there....I know I could do better with a few more runs....next time!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guy doing the photography today was great too....some cracking shots coming out.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> Annihilated??? Did you watch the video's??....he pulled away from me as I expected it would given its way lighter, using LC and running a DMS remap. The stock car does 2.9 seconds to 60mph without the remap and costs 131K!
> 
> As far as Eddies car goes the porker got the jump at the start but he easily pulled it back and then down the runway was pulling it back in again....the outside line always seems to get on the power better. The Porsche driver clocked less through the beams!


Yeah i watched the video!!! The porker pulled at least 6 car lengh's on you to the hammerhead.And on the back straight it was good night vienna:smokin:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

martin320 said:


> Yeah i watched the video!!! The porker pulled at least 6 car lengh's on you to the hammerhead.And on the back straight it was good night vienna:smokin:


Yeah he pulled on me...like I said I expected that!! A DMS tuned Turbo S running easily way over 600bhp....simple maths mate..the GT-R is 155kgs heavier before you start (thats two fully grown men).... so lighter and very similar power means GTR will loose. He was also using LC where I was not and that's where he made most of the gains..same with Eddies car..I doubt anything would touch the Porsche launch. 

Anyway...regardless I went home very happy knowing that my car went through the traps only a few MPH slower than a car costing over twice what i have spent on mine and its rare to meet anything that touches it!

Oh and the Porsche driver is now thinking GT-R based on what he saw today!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Good work guys.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

thistle said:


> Nice job. You guys don't mess about, LC4, SD, SVM, GTC, all the three letter acronyms worth having


Erm LC4 and SD have how many letters?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Very impressive guys, that porker was seriously fast, but can you imagine trying to take it round bends! I think the beauty of the GTR is that it can remain completely civilized at high power levels.

The 750R is mightily impressive,

Loving the 650R Stevie, great photo


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Erm LC4 and SD have how many letters?


Haha, I just read your Ecutek vs Cobb debate, very entertaining, stop picking on Thistle.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

martin320 said:


> Yeah i watched the video!!! The porker pulled at least 6 car lengh's on you to the hammerhead.And on the back straight it was good night vienna:smokin:


av you shit in your eyes? porky took off using launch, eddie pulled him back in big time ,as the porky had the outside, faster line, and was later on the brakes "got the jump" the gtr then pulled him back in again!

as eddies is the first 200mph r35gtr..respect !!!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:
kk


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

SVM said:


> av you shit in your eyes? porky took off using launch, eddie pulled him back in big time ,as the porky had the outside, faster line, and was later on the brakes "got the jump" the gtr then pulled him back in again!
> 
> as eddies is the first 200mph r35gtr..respect !!!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:
> kk


No but you have Shit coming out of your mouth as usual Max Wall,All the little fellows have the biggest mouths don't they!!!Look the Gtr is a very quick car just don't expect it to slay every car out there and make excuses all the time because it won't ...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Great result in hitting 202mph.

I did the first ever 'over 200mph' runs at VMax many years ago, doing a 202mph in my Ruf/Porsche. 

In my experience cars that will reach 200mph GPS at Brunters will be good for a least 210-215mph GPS with enough road. It just takes a lot of space (3-4 miles) when you are accelerating slowly at over 200mph and covering ground very quickly.

The problem with GTR top speeds globally is that very few have ever gone 200mph or more since the gearing limitation is the big factor. You either need a much higher rev-limiter or longer gears.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Just watched the video of the 208mph run. That car can go faster there, as the lines are really not the best. I've done about 200 runs above 195mph there, so if you want my advice to maximise the timing speed do the following:

When you run with another car, let it go far ahead on the first straight, so basically it's not a factor in your lines. Don't use full-throttle on this straight to keep the intercoolers cool, no point heat-soaking when it doesn't count. On the hammerhead section go slowly, but at the very left of the track and then accelerate and cut into the apex late and hard, the aim is to point the car over to the left of the track, but to be as straight as possible as early as possible in the corner to deploy full power. Drift over the absolute left of the track, even if you are in the right lane, then come back across if necessary.

I reckon you could easily pick up another 2-3mph by cutting the best lines.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

thanks Guy, good info.


Martin ams posted on other forum

"Drag coefficient is on the GTR's side, but frontal area is not. Drag is Cd multiplied by the frontal area. Last year our 911 turbo with much less HP (560whp), especially at higher RPM's where it sits during most of the run went the same speed as the GTR with 725-750whp. I drove both cars and you can feel the aero drag on the GTR once you get close to 200, it's builds up very quickly. The 911 felt slippery and wasn't being slowed down as much. it's going to take a lot more HP in a GTR to go 240+mph than in a Supra, 911, or Lambo.

look at this pic we just took. Both taken from the exact same distance and height, and ghosted over each other. The GTR is huge compared to the 911!
GT-R the Porsche will put down the better MPH in a standing mile race every time. They are lighter and more aerodynamic"











with eddie being on stock engine we had to be very careful with timing/torque and boost. with a forged engine there is room for more even with stock gearing.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> thanks Guy, good info.


Thanks. Thats a great comparison photo of the sizes BTW.

Thats backed up in real results at Vmax. Toby GT2 went 209mph at VMax and it has under 700bhp. Leons Ruf RT12 (essentially it's based on a 997TT) went 211mph a few years back with 700bhp.

I always felt the GTR was really quick below 100mph due the gearbox and everything just works together so well, but above 150 particularly I thought it felt slow, it's just fighting too much air. Nissan claim amazing aero for the GTR, but the SportAuto test results from the Daimler Wind Tunnels didn't match Nissans claims.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

total noob style question,but this is over the full straight and not just the straight that was used for the ASDA on track day?
Very impressive though!
Familar voice as well on those video's,hey Steve


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Is VMax only 1 mile? I thought was 1.6 miles with 0.4 miles to break?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think its 1.6 miles as no way Steve's 625bhp ish car would get anywhere near 200 on the Asda track - for comparison my 600bhp car was 172 max but I did brake early!

D


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

martin320 said:


> No but you have Shit coming out of your mouth as usual Max Wall,All the little fellows have the biggest mouths don't they!!!Look the Gtr is a very quick car just don't expect it to slay every car out there and make excuses all the time because it won't ...


Porsche Turbo S DMS Tune vs Nissan R35 GTR SVM 750R @ Vmax Hammer

watch and learn again ...opcorn:
imo the 750R gtr was the quicker car...
you really should have gone to spec savers ..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Titanium GTR said:


> Is VMax only 1 mile? I thought was 1.6 miles with 0.4 miles to break?



yup sorry your right, eddie just told me its 1.5m with 0.5m to stop


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Feels more like about 150 yards when your doing 200mph though:runaway:


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yup sorry your right, eddie just told me its 1.5m with 0.5m to stop


Still amazing. What you recon the 6th gear will top out at? 193mph was suppost to be official figure? But people on NAGTROC say as much as 230mph on the mile with alpha 12???


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> Still amazing. What you recon the 6th gear will top out at? 193mph was suppost to be official figure? But people on NAGTROC say as much as 230mph on the mile with alpha 12???


Might get a few more mph but running out of revs....no way to get 230mph on stock gear set.


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with Steve at an indicated 208mph we were at around 7500rpm in sixth so I don't think any more is possible without gearing changes.

My rev limit is set to 7700rpm.

Would be interesting to calculate the theoretical max speed if we have the ratios and final drive numbers.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Congrats, great results!

The pic of the 911GTR really puts things into perspective!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Great result Eddie, well done.

Couldn't make this one as too much track action recently with Oulton last week & the Ring in 3 weeks, needed to make sure discs & pads have sufficient life.

Ben, the straight is much longer than 1mile. IIRC it's over 2miles but the timing beams are at roughly 1.6miles.

Steve, what was your max trap speed? IIRC I was getting 203 on the speedo when hitting a true 197 through the trap at the last VMAX.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Yeah did a couple.....it is all absolutely about that bottom bend....trying to almost drift the car round it and get it on full power as quick as possible. Where I had got well away from a car at the start i was sweeping out and doing the outside and then running back into the inside for the beams.
> 
> Things is with both cars there more in there....I know I could do better with a few more runs....next time!


Steve, honestly their is next to nothing in it as the bottom bend exit speed/style would only improve trap speeds by 1-2mph at best.

I've run both lanes & many different angles of attack so many times, only to see no benefit or minimal by the time you reach the speeds traps.

To give you an idea, a standing start from the bottom of the main runway equals about a 3-4mph reduction in trap speeds.

I doubt without many further mods or severe weight loss I could get my best speed any higher than 197 & as you'll have found, heat soak is a killer & you need to get the fastest runs in early on.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Impressive stuff but does it beat a TTRS 30-130


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

robsm said:


> Haha, I just read your Ecutek vs Cobb debate, very entertaining, stop picking on Thistle.


John is so sharp, you have to take what you can when trying to spot a mistake!



Don't worry, he knows I am teasing!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Colemanballs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great result, congrats!

Iain


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


Excellent info and image Ben, though slightly depressing a relaisation.

If only they could make the GTR 10-15% smaller in all dimension (would we still fit in it?) it would compete on all fronts.

The frontal area is a huge disadvantage and just shows how important getting that CD rating as low as possible needed to be.

That said, its a direct relaltionship, CdA, so assuming 10-15% bigger area, what's the numerical difference in the Cd rating between the Nissan and the latest 911?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yup agreed wish the 35 was bit smaller

results here, some dam fast porkers VMax Hammer Results


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

VMax Hammer Results

christ what did the S4 have done to it?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> VMax Hammer Results
> 
> christ what did the S4 have done to it?


And the Corrado!!

Great work guys. Nice vids. Looks like a really good day.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Great result Eddie, well done.
> 
> Couldn't make this one as too much track action recently with Oulton last week & the Ring in 3 weeks, needed to make sure discs & pads have sufficient life.
> 
> ...


Not sure on the trap speed...passenger was not paying attention holding the camera but would suspect 196mph. You were doing really well to get 203mph indicated as that's what Eddie managed the last time with his 750! 

I know what you mean re heat soak etc....next time I am not going to blast to the bottom to keep the temps down from normal running temp, go wide and cut in and see what the car will do....I do think I could get 1/2mph more but that would be it without significant more investment.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I think I could thread that Porker easier down the narrow lanes. And they do ride nice and comfy  Charles Charlie will tell me off for being soft again.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> That said, its a direct relaltionship, CdA, so assuming 10-15% bigger area, what's the numerical difference in the Cd rating between the Nissan and the latest 911?


Nissan claim a far better Cd than Porsche (0.26 vs 0.31-0.34 depending on model GT3/Turbo/GT2 etc) , but the Sport-Auto wind tunnel results don't back this up. They tested the R35 at 0.31 from memory.

The fact that a 997 GT3 with 415hp has the exact same claimed 193mph top speed as a GTR with 480 (really 500), backs up that the Porkers have a lower CdA.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Engine speed at peak power and engine speed at top speed along with different drivetrain layout can make a CdA comparison based on top speed difficult.


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice vid over on PH of the GTR vs. Turbo S


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

thistle said:


> Engine speed at peak power and engine speed at top speed along with different drivetrain layout can make a CdA comparison based on top speed difficult.


Was about to say the same thing, although don't even the stock cars reach the lower rev limiter in top gear?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Was about to say the same thing, although don't even the stock cars reach the lower rev limiter in top gear?


Yeah think it would....that's where you need Ben and his magic to raise the limiter up a bit


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Obviously you have to assume they've geared the cars to reach the maximum speed achievable and that also the claimed top speeds are accurate. 

I also agree and understand about the gearing issue vs peak power etc, but without having a full power chart by revs and overlaying that with gearing and CdA it's pretty hard to make a 100% accurate comparison.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

EA74GTR said:


> Nice vid over on PH of the GTR vs. Turbo S


Over there says the owner spend 20k modding, is that the cost of a 750r ? engine is not forged ?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

EddieC said:


> Had a cracking day today and great for both Steve and I to top an indicated 200mph+ and no bits falling off this time :clap:
> 
> Here's some videos of today's GTR action:
> 
> ...


nice runs, but on that video vs ferrari you have some serious engine knock/lean ? boost gauge flashing.

190mph ? 

are you on OEM Rods ?

but what nice car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> nice runs, but on that video vs ferrari you have some serious engine knock/lean ? boost gauge flashing.
> 
> 190mph ?
> 
> ...


at 190mph boost gauge flashes to warn of knock event -745, previous logs always keep as low as possible. as you know oem map can knock -1400 on hard use also, ecu retards timing. yes eddie is on oem rods and we keep torque / timing sensible low down.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> nice runs, but on that video vs ferrari you have some serious engine knock/lean ? boost gauge flashing.
> 
> 190mph ?
> 
> ...


Ye saw that too, meant to ask


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> at 190mph boost gauge flashes to warn of knock event -745, previous logs always keep as low as possible. as you know oem map can knock -1400 on hard use also, ecu retards timing. yes eddie is on oem rods and we keep torque / timing sensible low down.


yep i know mate, was just wondering why it flashed vs ferrari and not vs others.

maybe for the VMAX events stick a little race fuel for safety ?.

i thought it might of been that issue with the injectors from months ago when it was near 6th gear limiter (but sure that was oem inj)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> yep i know mate, was just wondering why it flashed vs ferrari and not vs others.
> 
> maybe for the VMAX events stick a little race fuel for safety ?.
> 
> i thought it might of been that issue with the injectors from months ago when it was near 6th gear limiter (but sure that was oem inj)


if we don't see a consistent knock event at the same rpm/theo pulse area then no need to pull ign timing

yes david yu ran the oem injectors which saw high speed richening, later event with ID1000cc and adjusted high speed richening rate saw no such issues.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Eddie changed map after the Ferrari run and had no boost flash....safe and sound all the way to 202mph 

I had no knock on mine at all with id1000's


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

Earlier on in the day I was running my standard road map which we had tuned to a state where I had no knock at all during normal use. This map knocked at -900 and flashed the boost gauge at above 150mph so I backed off and swapped the map for another that Ben had prepared for me with even further reduced ignition timing.

I ran the reduced timing for the rest of the day and only had one flash on the boost gauge with the 599 run so I was not overly concerned.

Next time I may run some race fuel to make things safer but didn't want to get accused of doing anything underhand and also wanted to refine my tune on 99RON as I don't get many chances to log at that speed.

Will upgrade rods and pistons sometime but probably wont end there....


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Stevie76 said:


> Eddie changed map after the Ferrari run and had no boost flash....safe and sound all the way to 202mph
> 
> I had no knock on mine at all with id1000's


oh that makes sense i gave eddie x 3 maps to test with different levels of timing to use at his discretion depending on what speeds he was hitting vs how much knock was creeping in

The ecu actively reduces timing in response to detonation. Each degree of removed timing is reflected by a -300 knock sum increment. Generally speaking, higher ignition timing supports higher torque and greater power. Higher timing yields higher cylinder pressures and this is limited by fuel quality and the mechanical limitations of the engine. Too much timing will produce knock correction when fuel quality is limiting. Comes a point where increased timing does not increase torque but extra cylinder pressure producing unnecessary stress on engine components.

I have no doubt eddie's serious cooling set up Marston core helped with temps & knock vs oem set up.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Not sure on the trap speed...passenger was not paying attention holding the camera but would suspect 196mph. You were doing really well to get 203mph indicated as that's what Eddie managed the last time with his 750!
> 
> I know what you mean re heat soak etc....next time I am not going to blast to the bottom to keep the temps down from normal running temp, go wide and cut in and see what the car will do....I do think I could get 1/2mph more but that would be it without significant more investment.


Steve, IIRC Eddie & I got the exact same trap speeds at the last VMAX (197mph) but Eddie had a an issue with hesitation & of course the front splitter had a moment

What it does go to show as mine is likely at the 630bhp mark (not got aftermarket downpipes) is that an extra 120bhp provides an extra 5mph through the traps, so it's an expensive job for every extra mph when concentrating on VMAX:runaway:

An excellent result for Eddie being the 1st GT-R through the 200 barrier at VMAX:clap:


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

saw this on the internet today Stunning pic 
Whos this 










ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

dtox said:


> saw this on the internet today Stunning pic
> Whos this
> 
> 
> ...


That would be me :thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Very impressive stuff guys well done:bowdown1:

I really like the 599 GTO, but seems a bit slow now LOL!


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's another camera angle on the 599 gtr run:

Ferrari 599 GTO vs Nissan R35 GTR.

The 599 GTO looks and sounds amazing, shame it can't catch a Datsun...


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

EddieC said:


> Here's another camera angle on the 599 gtr run:
> 
> Ferrari 599 GTO vs Nissan R35 GTR.
> 
> The 599 GTO looks and sounds amazing, shame it can't catch a Datsun...


:bowdown1:

Yea saw that one as well....amazing....


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> VMax Hammer Results
> 
> christ what did the S4 have done to it?


The white S4 was a car Doug from MRC Tuning dot com built, have a look at their www. Some of the cars they produce are just mad.

However this one came to an abrubt stopping drama on the runway, all is well now, but could have been worse.

Not bad for a car that started as a £3k trade in!

And, if i'm not mistaken it was the 3rd fastest car on the day, wieghing in at a lot less cost than most of the exotica there on the day.

Love it!


----------

